# covering food



## Adam87 (Mar 8, 2010)

My tegu keeps covering his food with cypress mulch i keep putting it in different places but he still covers it after eating is this normal ?


----------



## Mr Critter (Mar 8, 2010)

You shouldnt be feeding him in his cage, will cause cage aggresion & worse he will injest the mulch & get impacted which can be fatal, feed in a bin or on the floor out of the cage. Come on Adam87 your on here all the time, you knew the answer to your question.


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes Buddy, you definitely want to feed in a seperate bin, without any substrate.

And BTW, he is most likely covering the food to eat later.


...JP


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 8, 2010)

Ingesting substrate is a very legit concern.

Mine eats his full meal as soon as it's offered. If yours isn't, I would suggest feeding less at a time or less frequently... There's nothing wrong with letting your Tegu feel a little hunger burn now and then. It's actually much better for them than keeping them stuffed...

Especially in the colder season feeding every other day or even every third day is fine. 


Just to mention, despite all fo the suggestions to feed in a seperate bin... I've fed mine in it's main enclosure ever since I got him. He's never once bit me or anyone else, doesn't use his tail as a whip, Is easily handled every day, I can touch any place on him at any time without any concern...

I think there is a whole lot more to pushing a Tegu towards aggression than just feeding in it's cage...


----------



## isdrake (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think you have to feed in a seperate bin if you don't want to. There are Tegus that are tame and eat inside the enclosure. But maybe you should put the food on a large plate, a flat rock in or something. To prevent the substrate to get stuck on the food.


----------



## Adam87 (Mar 9, 2010)

i feed him his ground beef and turkey and fruit in the enclousre but when it comes to pinkies i feed him outside and i just got some flat rocks to put the plate on and if he still covers his food im gonna have to feed him outside


----------

